# Dog House Bedding in cold climate



## Steve Weaver (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a CBR and live in Northern Iowa. I did search previous to posting this question. For an insulated dog house in an outside kennel what are your suggestions. I have used straw for the last couple of years. I used wood mulch one year until I read that the mulch may effect the dogs nose. The CBR will not leave any pad in the house. By the time the dog gets the pad out of the partitioned dog house it is torn up. Straw seams to be getting harder to find in my area and looking for other options. Thanks in advance. 

Steve Weaver


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I have always been told that straw is not a good bedding as it is a good breeding ground for ear mites ,they lay their eggs in the hollow tubes of the straw. 

I have used cedar chip bedding for years,the cedar is a natural bug repellent. I have never seen a problem with the cedar bedding affecting their nose.(I had beagles for a long time before labs )

I have no scientific evidence of this only past experiences.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Steve,

I've used cedar ribbons from Lion Country Supply. Nice, but pricey. I also used cedar shavings from Theisens. OK.

Clean, mold-free straw is best EXCEPT the grain left attracts mice (who make house under the dog's platform.) And it's hard to get just a couple of square bales...


----------



## SUPERX-2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I use fescue hay, it doesn't break down as bad as straw, and is not as dusty, if your able to, add a flap over the hole, to cut down on wind going into the house. I use a big mud flap, and cut out a square for a flap.


----------



## D Bros. (May 14, 2012)

I live in northwest Iowa, so I can relate to this one. I've got a male yellow Lab, who spends most weekdays while I'm at work in an outside kennel. He's got an insulated dog house (K9 Kondo Dog Den) and I use cedar chips for his bedding. I'll put a good 6 to 10 in. of it in his house, and he makes himself a cozy little nest and stays plenty warm. Plus, it's a natural bug repellent and he smells nice. That being said, if it's going to be super cold, like well below zero cold, he stays in the house in his crate.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Grass hay is the best bedding. Try it and you will see how well it works.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

agree grass hay is the best - in my area, southern Wisconsin, we call it marsh hay
Been using it for 40+ years with no problem and get 2 bales every year
trog


----------



## Steve Weaver (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks all. I do have a flap I use carpet. The house is also partitioned to limit the wind and reduce the size the dog needs to heat up.I have a nice plexi-glass door in my garage the dog never got used to. Keith you sure are right on finding small square bales of straw. I may try out the hay idea or go back to Cedar. The cedar ribbons peaked my interest and will do some research on that product.


----------



## olclamman (Mar 24, 2003)

at one time back in the day - we used salt hay - very hard to find any more - I use bright straw and half the time the dog pushes it out the dog house door - in summer some cedar shavings from a saw mill 
straw also in the dog boxes in back of the truck works for me


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

When I lived in Idaho I built insulated and partitioned houses with a flap on the inside door. Also bought two doghouse heaters from Lion Country Supply, ceramic element type, and they have held up for 5yrs. I use clear plastic floor mats I bought at Wal mart for the door flap cause my dogs won't chew em and they let light in.


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

Do you live near a printing business?? When my dad operated a printing business here in SD i used the shredded paper. Basically it's the trimmings of paper cut from books or papers etc. Just don't use high gloss..find type the seems just like newspaper. They often have bales of it or whatever. Will be cut into thin strips and act just like straw. Paper retains heat as well or better than anything. And, bugs can't live in it. It was the greatest stuff ever! My dad retired and moved away and I moved as well and lost my ties so I'm back to straw. Paper is king..check it out.


----------

